# USA passport / ESTA changes



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I just thought I should let anybody else know who is thinking of going to USA in the near future, they require a passport with a chip from 1st April. I renewed me ESTA (visa waiver) a few weeks back, and Ive booked to go and see my son in California in May. But I got an e-mail from the US DHS today saying that they need a valid e-passport from 1st April, and my passport doesn't qualify (even though it has a chip!), and they've cancelled the ESTA!
The passport was issued in August 2006, and is valid until February 2017. So rather than trying to argue the point I've been on line and sorted a new passport - you can enter all the details, make payment, then print out the form to sign & send with your old passport and photos. So $14 down the pan for the ESTA application, and £72 for a new UK passport, thankfully there's over 6 weeks before I travel!

passportapplication.servce.gov.uk


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That's a small price to pay to enjoy the delights of meeting the US Border Force greeters at LAX!!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow - a country that's actually serious about border controls.

Good for them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wonder if they have been Trumped yet.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is only one recruitment criterion - the inability to smile!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I bet there are a few countries that wish they could have had similar control over Americans who wanted to come visit.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like you are one of those Americans, using transatlantic English.

_"Americans who wanted to come visit."_

We British would not put it like that!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Think about just why I might (deliberately) have used that form of words?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Too subtle for me!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Perhaps I should have put "come visit" in quotes.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"Have a nice day, y'all" on the end would have made the penny drop!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Best get over there fast Mike before Trump gets in and turns it into North Korea with the added caveat that Americans are only allowed out to blow up other countries and start wars.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> "Have a nice day, y'all" on the end would have made the penny drop!


It might have given him a (s)cent of a clue.:wink2:


----------

